# I should have names him Houdini



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*I should have named him Houdini*

Yesterday, when I came back from my appointment with the doctor, I opened the door to the cacophanous sounds of dogs barking. In the chorus was a rather high pitched, but no less enthusiastic barket. There at the top of the stairs, staring me in the face was Bailey. When I left the house he was securely ensconced in his crate, latch closed. How did he get out? You tell me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - maybe one of his brothers or sisters helped!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lol!!!!!ound:

that is tooooo funny! gotta love these lil' ones!!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Bailey is really spelled t-r-o-u-b-l-e.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a lab that licked her way out of her crate once. She was a sneaky one! Sounds like Milo and Bailey are up to something ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think anything that cute can do anything he wants


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, he doesn't answer to the name Bailey, should I just keep trying, or should I call him different things till he answers to something? Gee that could be dangerous.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess you could just keep trying by calling him Bailey. Shelby was originally named Cassie, but didn't respond. So, we changed it to Shelby. It was her sire's name and I guess it was just more familiar to her.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow what a talented or mischevious little boy you have. I would put a lock on it or something. Those little burgers can really surprise ya!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri..

Thats funny how he escaped?? lol.. any clue how?

Beamer never responded to his name for a couple months... I think there is a thread or 2 on here about it.. lol
One day it just clicked in his head and he has been answering to Beamer like a charm! 

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> BTW, he doesn't answer to the name Bailey, should I just keep trying, or should I call him different things till he answers to something? Gee that could be dangerous.


LOL, don't feel bad. Cooper is 1.5 and doesn't answer to anything but the food bag shaking.

Bodie can get out of his crate, too. We've watched. He reaches out, and unlatches it


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes they can push really hard in a corner and the door with tip just enough to squeeze out......when I discovered this,it was with my Mom's cocker and you couldn't tell from looking,but the little ear thing was out of it's hole. 

Bodie opens the door? How cool is that! ??? !!!

My cat opens the kitchen door-----I thought that was irritating,and cool....but Bodie is talented!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky that Doc is a bit more laid back!! Sometimes I wish he had some of that spunk!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! That is TOOO funny, Geri!!

Time to whip out "The Great Dog Escapes" video fromYoutube!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, Bailey is an escape artist. I am not surprised. The evening we brought Lizzie home from the breeder, she escaped out of 24" expen that was securely closed. She opened the ex-pen door exactly as Julie described. When we secured it, she climed over the ex-pen! We tried a few times to keep her in but gave up fearing she might hurt herself. 

Diane, thanks for the Great escape clips. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - that is hysterical Diane. Geri, if you've got one of these, I do not envy you! If he's getting out of a crate you can try a snap lock with bolts at both ends to keep him in. Hopefully they won't figure out how to get both ends off!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Sometimes they can push really hard in a corner and the door with tip just enough to squeeze out......when I discovered this,it was with my Mom's cocker and you couldn't tell from looking,but the little ear thing was out of it's hole.
> 
> *Bodie opens the door*? How cool is that! ??? !!!
> 
> My cat opens the kitchen door-----I thought that was irritating,and cool....but Bodie is talented!


Yep. He just pushes his paw through, pops the latch upright, then slides it over.
Now watching him SHUT the door is pretty funny. He gets in, turns around, reaches out till he catches it with his paw and pulls it shut ound: Guess a guy needs his space once in awhile  
The day he tries to latch it, though..we're in trouble :suspicious:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh goodness. Diane that video was HILARIOUS! Tito would escape from his area via climbing over baby gates and then peeing somewhere and then he would climb back in his area leaving this mysterious mess for us. Puppies are tooo smart.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

> I should have named him Houdini


Geri why don't you? I think Houdini is a great name! You could call him "dini" for short! I know he hasn't been responding too well to "Bailey" yet....:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just might. Then I could call him "Harry" for short. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Everyone is on a great roll with the humor. I really need the smiles today, so thanks.

And Geri, whatever Bailey ends up with as a name, Dini and "Harry for short" are adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad we could make you smile. You know, the funny thing is he looks like a Harry to me. Tell me what you think.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah...he could be a Harry...

I KNOW ask Tritia..she'll help you decide!!!ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Yeah...he could be a Harry...
> 
> I KNOW ask Tritia..she'll help you decide!!!ound:


:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hilarious! My first lab did exactly what the dog in the Youtube did . . . pushed the latch us with her nose. Maybe you need to install a camera to watch Bailey/Harry/Houdi escape. 

That's it . . . how about Houdi? Or Hootie . . . he does seem to be a hoot!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

Sissy and I think little Bailey should come stay with us a while so we can get to know him better so we can help you decide if he likes his name!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is a hoot. He's so smart. I let him out to play downstairs for a little while last night before bed and he was chewing on a teething toy when all of a sudden he got up, walked out into the hallway and peed on his pad. I'm so proud. He's actually making outside much more often than in (shhhh!). I hope it lasts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news Geri! Sounds like Bailey is doing well. Milo will too after his neuter and a little tough love(with crating). Love your picture of Bailey/AKA Harry Houdini----what fabulous bright colors!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear Geri, "Harry for Short" has just stolen my heart. I adore the name Harry for him - don't know why but it really does fit. In that picture, he reminds me of the Harry that use to (or still does) host a morning show. He's got a bit of a receding hairline, but that face - it's the same.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

"Milo & Harry" with guest appearances by Cagney...sounds like a great movie to see!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't they say you aren't suppose to name a dog what you don't want to happen, vice versa? I have a friend with a dog named blast and we always tease him, you should have expected a hyper crazy dog with a name like that..... 

Dora used her xpen for about 2 weeks before she realized how easy it was to climb it and we didn't have the little one! Belle was never caged. Still not sure how I taught her when I look back. She can't be caged- she will eat thru the cage, get a bloody face, escapes anything. So we just let her have roam. The doggy gods smiled down on me with Dasher cause he likes his crate (or maybe his grandma did the right thing and taught him crates are a good place!)


----------

